# Philosophy of no philosophy



## trueaspirer (Jun 7, 2006)

I was told that Jeet Kun Do was superior because it had a philosophy of no philosophy. That it did not restrict itself to limited tchniques based on religion or tradition. This seems to be a good point, but doesn't an ancient ma with a background of tradition have naturally packed into it a background of experience and experiences which help give the art a flaire that cannot be replicated?


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

I dont know were you got the info that Bruce was philosophy with no philosophy.He had a degree in philosoph from Wash. He was very philosophcal on how to maximise the total anotomical structure with scientific motion that was  non telegraphic -easy to deploy & able to self exsplore threw adoptaions of using thaty  from other arts to be(functional-non telegraphic-simplistic & maximised the bodys power with little effort.Now if thats not Philosophical then I dont know what is.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 7, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> I was told that Jeet Kun Do was superior because it had a philosophy of no philosophy. That it did not restrict itself to limited tchniques based on religion or tradition. This seems to be a good point, but doesn't an ancient ma with a background of tradition have naturally packed into it a background of experience and experiences which help give the art a flaire that cannot be replicated?


To a point, yes.  Many people aren't in MA's for the "flaire", but to learn what is best to defend themselves.  JKD concepts are there to cut away the pieces that don't work for you and to make your own JKD that works for you.  Since it ultimately is unique to you, I think that would have a flaire that also can not be replicated.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kwai chang caine (Jul 20, 2006)

You mean "using no way as way, using no limitation as limitation." Yes you can be scientific and philisophical still having his approach. Its like saying, "I am everything I am nothing". Meaning you do not limit yourself, while you also aware of your own ignorance.
"True knowlege lies in knowing that you know nothing." -Socrates -(I think)


----------



## NLMontana (Aug 18, 2006)

JKD is a superior martial art in terms of a strictly fighting art. While it is essential that the most traditional of our arts evolve, lest they remain totally stagnant, they must evolve both at and beyond the physical. This is where (oh, strike me for I will feel the wrath the many) Bruce Lee failed (oh, dear Lord, why do I say these things???). He presented the physical art to his students, but eliminated the higher order of his art. He taught people to fight others, when he knew they needed to face their own inner demons to successfully eliminate their enemies.

Please, please, do not misunderstand me! He was the BOMB -- the best fighter (and the fastest) in the Universe, by far. But somewhere along the line he missed the point. He used his art to heal himself, yet he did not teach his students to be able to do the same.

To find a superior art where there is control without control, turn to Tai-Chi, where the breath is the vehicle for vital life force, the breath moves the body, the body moves simply because we breathe. Philosophy without philosophy; way without way; limitation without limitation; control without control. Superior.

Regards,​


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 18, 2006)

NLMontana said:
			
		

> JKD is a superior martial art in terms of a strictly fighting art. While it is essential that the most traditional of our arts evolve, lest they remain totally stagnant, they must evolve both at and beyond the physical. This is where (oh, strike me for I will feel the wrath the many) Bruce Lee failed (oh, dear Lord, why do I say these things???). He presented the physical art to his students, but eliminated the higher order of his art. He taught people to fight others, when he knew they needed to face their own inner demons to successfully eliminate their enemies.
> 
> Please, please, do not misunderstand me! He was the BOMB -- the best fighter (and the fastest) in the Universe, by far. But somewhere along the line he missed the point. He used his art to heal himself, yet he did not teach his students to be able to do the same.​



Not going to discuss the validity of your statements, but do you think that transmission was coming in a matter of time? Do you think he was still developing at the time of his death? Were he to still be alive, it would be interesting to see where things would have gone...


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 18, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> I was told that Jeet Kun Do was superior because it had a philosophy of no philosophy. That it did not restrict itself to limited tchniques based on religion or tradition. This seems to be a good point, but doesn't an ancient ma with a background of tradition have naturally packed into it a background of experience and experiences which help give the art a flaire that cannot be replicated?


 
i would highly recommend Bruce Lee's book "Tao of Jeet Kune Do" it was my introduction to JF/JKD and it is my Bible now. go to a book store or get it from online just buy it, now!!!!


"To float in totality, to have no technique, is to have all technique."

"Jeet Kune Do is not to hurt, but is one of the avenues which life opens its secrets to us."

"Learning Jeet Kune Do is not a matter of seeking knowledge or accumulating stylized pattern, but is discovering the cause of ignorance."


----------

